# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  تعابير مفيدة للعقود و الاتفاقيات

## هيثم الفقى

ورقة تتضمن اهم التعبيرات فى ترجمة العقود و الاتفاقيات باللغة الانجليزية

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم لنا بظهر الغيب


يمكنكم التحميل من هنا

----------


## منار مسلم

السلام عليكم أستاذنا الفاضل

لا أجد رابط القاموس. فهل من رابط آخر لتحميله؟ مشكورين جزيل الشكر.

----------

